# Ilustrator10 zu pdf (5.0), schriften werden nicht richtig eingebettet



## propaganda X (16. Dezember 2002)

ich möchte eine illustrator 10-datei in pdf exportieren:

dabei bettet er offenbar partiell die falsche schrift mit ein (habe ca. 4 Schriften einzubetten, davon sind über suitcase  2 schriften  nur aktiviert; nur eine schrift wird falsch eingebettet). und so steht jetzt der Titel statt mit 'Polaroid' in einer 'Myriad'.
exportiere ich das allerdings als acrobat4-kompatibles Format, ist alles korrekt.

Hqandelt es sich dabei vielleicht um einen bekannten illustrator-bug? oder gilt es da bestimmte sachen zu beachten bzw. zu vermeiden?

danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Dezember 2002)

Wenn die "Polaroid" eine TTF ist, dann könnte es sein, dass ein "Embedding Flag" gesetzt ist. Das unterbindet das Einbetten der Schrift. Wird je nach Schriftlizenz vom Hersteller so gemacht.

Mit einem Fonttool kann man das Flag auch rausnehmen .... das allerdings ist illegal, weil es gegen die Lizenz verstößt.

Bei Type1-Schriften gibts so ein Flag nicht.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## propaganda X (3. Januar 2003)

das embedding flag ist es nicht. na ja, ging halt auch als acrobat 4. auftrag fertich, affte tot. ich melde mich, wenn das problem wieder auftritt oder falls ich den wahren grund kenne.
trotzdem danke.


----------

